# UNEDITED Pic of a BLACK stagmomantis carolina



## statequarters.20m.com (Sep 21, 2005)

Balck enough for ya PseudoDave???







*What you did not notice is I rebuilt the head too Will post my blurry pic on my site and say I am so sorry it is blurred so I do not create paranoia in my viewers LOL*


----------



## DMJ (Sep 21, 2005)

Wow all your posts are of you arguing! Hey are you related to Dino? :lol:


----------



## Leah (Sep 21, 2005)

???


----------



## ellroy (Sep 21, 2005)

Very nice Leah....I thought statequaters had had a fire in her mantis house.....it looked very sooty! I'm sure they are good quality mantids though Sarah.

Alan


----------



## Leah (Sep 21, 2005)

I found that one outside last year, just wondering how it was different from the photo posted.


----------



## Ian (Sep 21, 2005)

haha dave, I love it  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## PseudoDave (Sep 21, 2005)

You gotta love the effort, unfortunately the first picture is still edited, just not as much (there are programs to tell this), however Leah's pic is much more realistic and depicts a true mantis, a picture I can believe... Still, it's not a black mantis, so from now on you are required to call it a 'part black, part green mantis' :lol:


----------



## Leah (Sep 21, 2005)

I prefer to call them "carport" mantids, since thats where they seem to congregate.

Except that one that STILL lives in my kitchen window and wont grow.


----------



## PseudoDave (Sep 21, 2005)

Would like to say it's a nice looking mantis by the way...Kind of like a cross between an hierodula and a parasphendale


----------



## Ian (Sep 21, 2005)

so, you finally got a definate species to it then leah?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Leah (Sep 21, 2005)

No, the window mantid's ID still remains at large. It isnt growing well, but I hardly have the time to bother caging it and all that... I guess when we move, we'll take him with us, cant leave him alone in the house with new people - haha.

It still looks like a sphodromantis...


----------



## Ian (Sep 21, 2005)

lol, how strange. How on the earth did it get there...

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Leah (Sep 21, 2005)

I dont know, but somehow a subadult male carolina ended up on my pepsi the other night too.. maybe we left the door open, or they came in on some plants?


----------



## Ian (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah, maybe. It could be just a random escapee locally maybe?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Leah (Sep 21, 2005)

I think thats pretty unlikely. Possible though, seen a lot of carolinas this year....


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2005)

Leah that is an adult male carolina mantis which isn't going to grow anymore. Maybe you're talking about a different one in your window though. And yes they do usually have "black" wings so I don't see what the point of this post is.


----------



## *RYAN* (Sep 22, 2005)

Well here it is a black colored carolina from sarah that I received today its a great looking mantid has black wings alot of diff colors and look at the pattern on the forarms very cool looking species


----------



## Leah (Sep 22, 2005)

> Leah that is an adult male carolina mantis which isn't going to grow anymore. Maybe you're talking about a different one in your window though. And yes they do usually have "black" wings so I don't see what the point of this post is.


Yes, I am aware that is an adult. The window mantis is an entirely different insect.

I posted the photo to get a response as to how the normal variety was different than the "black" as it clearly is not.


----------

